# Knock Coffee



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

So judging from instagram it would appear that madebyknock are roasting! On the website from next week apparently.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting decision... let's hope they sort out the operations side of their business pretty sharpish!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is that the dude who takes months to deliver the hand grinders?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

I cant' wait to order some and for it then to turn up after 3 months. It will be good quality though, i'm assured.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Past delivery issues regarding the Hausgrind aside, wish Peter well with this new development.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I do indeed wish him well.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Will also be curious to try.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I wish him all the best . I really hope his tech/email/communication is spot on for this venture. Could be a great opportunity to show that it has been solved .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Might be worth approaching him as a DSOL or LSOL roaster? Where better to show off your skills than on this forum?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Might be worth approaching him as a DSOL or LSOL roaster? Where better to show off your skills than on this forum?!


I wonder what " colour " his beans will be !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I also wish Peter all the best in his roasting venture and that he gets the ordering / dispatch operations sorted.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I wonder what " colour " his beans will be !


Now you've gone and done it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Now you've gone and done it!


Medium would be good


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Medium would be good


That's it, sit on the fence


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Medium would be good


Medium? Where does that sit on the Agtron/SCAA Roast Classification Colour-Disk System?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Is that the dude who takes months to deliver the hand grinders?


At least the beans will be well rested on arrival


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the coffee would be completely stale by the time it actually gets delivered to you...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

He will be roasting beans and the sending them out nice and stale in time to season your late delivered grinder! Clever!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> I wonder what " colour " his beans will be !


He could match the colour of his roasts to the Hausgrind! Black, Walnut, Beech!

I agree that he'd have to smarten up his deliveries if he really wants to play in this space!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let's see how he gets on. I'm sure they will be some volunteers to try it when he starts. Wonder who is roasting. What experience they have etc


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll give it a go. Genuinely curios.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

So do we order now for next years crop?









Genuinely interested though. Always good to have other options for coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gah! It makes me so angry how unsupportive this community is of an independent craftsman that has such a great product that he is failing to meet demand.

If you don't like waiting for a quality UK-made product go and buy a Hario and leave Peter to his masterful work.

I'm sure his beans will be roasted to the best that they can be but he might not be targeting everyone on this forum, who will complain about his service whatever happens.....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish Peter all the best but I do hope that he has changed his processes and employed staff to deal with communications and general customer service.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Gah! It makes me so angry how unsupportive this community is of an independent craftsman that has such a great product that he is failing to meet demand.
> 
> If you don't like waiting for a quality UK-made product go and buy a Hario and leave Peter to his masterful work.
> 
> I'm sure his beans will be roasted to the best that they can be but he might not be targeting everyone on this forum, who will complain about his service whatever happens.....


People would have no problem with waiting if that was explained to them at the start, i.e. it said "out of stock" and "pre-order now, expected delivery in 2 months" that is fine

What gets people mad is the bad communication, i.e. no reply whatsoever.

You think you are taking the moral highroad but basically you are supporting laziness. Because regardless of how busy he is, he could send the people who are waiting for orders a simple update every now and again. I mean he could even copy them all into the same email!

Don't support what you said at all.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> People would have no problem with waiting if that was explained to them at the start, i.e. it said "out of stock" and "pre-order now, expected delivery in 2 months" that is fine
> 
> What gets people mad is the bad communication, i.e. no reply whatsoever.
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous, how do you know it's laziness? Maybe he's been busy hand making a fantastic grinder that there was unexpected demand for. Have you even had experience of his products. I think you've made your point clear for a few post. Maybe it's time to move on from this thread. I posted it as I was genuinely interested in his new direction, not so someone can take cheep shots at him. Go back to building your cat wall mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Neill said:


> That's ridiculous, how do you know it's laziness? Maybe he's been busy hand making a fantastic grinder that there was unexpected demand for. Have you even had experience of his products. I think you've made your point clear for a few post. Maybe it's time to move on from this thread. I posted it as I was genuinely interested in his new direction, not so someone can take cheep shots at him. Go back to building your cat wall mate.


Some of the people have been waiting/ 2 months. You cant honestly think that he has not had the time in that period to send them a quick email? Why defend him so much? I'm not saying the products are bad, because they are incredibly good, but any arguments defending the customer service are quite frankly ridiculous.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK let's get back in track...

When the coffee is ready to order any of you that get some please report back .

Other than that agree to disagree.

If you don't want to order from knock don't. If you do, do. No one is forcing anyone to do either ')


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Some of the people have been waiting/ 2 months. You cant honestly think that he has not had the time in that period to send them a quick email? Why defend him so much? I'm not saying the products are bad, because they are incredibly good, but any arguments defending the customer service are quite frankly ridiculous.


There's a made by knock thread where this has all been discussed. As stated above, this thread was to discuss his new direction. I'm not trying to defend his customer service, but, I don't think it needs to be brought up in every thread. It can't be easy making a place for yourself in the coffee industry can it? I for one would like him to succeed. I seem to remember you calling on the forum to rise up against his business in some form. I think that's rubbish. You say it as if he's some multinational tax dodging corporation not one man in a shed. If you don't like it don't buy.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Noah&theBean said:


> People would have no problem with waiting if that was explained to them at the start, i.e. it said "out of stock" and "pre-order now, expected delivery in 2 months" that is fine
> 
> What gets people mad is the bad communication, i.e. no reply whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I will not write the response I want to but you sir are woefully misinformed. I have no high ground on which to stand, I am simply defending a man who works extremely hard and makes fantastic products. End of.....


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

I was one of the people who waited for the Hausgrind and it is a lovely piece of craftsmanship, the delay was long but well worth it.

As for his beans I have them, they came with the knocktop set i ordered with grinder and were fresh roasted the week of delivery. He said in email I received that beans will be coming with Knocktop sets from now. Roast style I would think was light to medium if I have any left i'll upload a picture later.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

taxiboy said:


> I was one of the people who waited for the Hausgrind and it is a lovely piece of craftsmanship, the delay was long but well worth it.
> 
> As for his beans I have them, they came with the knocktop set i ordered with grinder and were fresh roasted the week of delivery. He said in email I received that beans will be coming with Knocktop sets from now. Roast style I would think was light to medium if I have any left i'll upload a picture later.


Sounds good. What type of beans are they? Is Peter roasting or are they from another roaster do you know?


----------

